# Another one finished...this time a jet!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my Tamiya Me 262A-1a that I just finished today. The camouflage looks like it is something fit for a what-if model but this paint scheme really did exist, the model is painted and marked as a Me 262 used by 3./JG(J) 54 based at Prag-Rusin in 1945.

On to the pics...

















































Next up...a real classic American model kit, the old 1962 mold Monogram Zero.


Agentsmith


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*Awesome.....*
Thats a beautiful build on this ME-262A-1a.
I always enjoy the B&W photographs. 
your aircraft seem to jump to life in that format.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Stop it!!! why are you so good?....I love your work it is always wounderful to look at, and a true inspration. I am looking forward to see the Zero, Great work again. Medic


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

That Zero will not look very good, its just too old of a kit and is almost as much a toy as it is a scale model...the kit has the option building it with retracting landing gear!


Agentsmith


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*A great joy*

Agentsmith, I receive a great deal of joy looking at your finised models. How are you able to produce the realistic looking shadowing. Is it from directed light or what?
650bill


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome job!

Those old Monogram 1/48 kits were great when I was a teenager. Retracting gear and other working features - the Corsair and Avenger had folding wings, the Dauntless had opening speed brakes and swiveling guns, many of them had sliding canopies. The Fw-190, Mosquito and P-38 each were buildable in five different versions with tons of extra parts and decals. I remember the zero and the 109 retailed for a buck, and HiWay Hobby sold them for 70 cents!

They were pretty darn accurate too, given the standard of the times. Okay, there were raised panel lines and some of them had no cockpits, but the exteriors were very good.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks 650bill and John!

650bill,
I always take pics of my models outdoors, the natural lighting conditions make getting good pics of the models very easy to do. Most of the time I take some pics in sunlight and some in the shade but I forgot to get any pics in the shade with this model.

John P,
The Monogram kits of the early 1960s were good in their day but the Zero and Bf 109E were not nearly as good as those kits produced just a few years later.
For example, the Monogram Fw 190 had the basic shape of that aircraft correct and if you replace the propeller/cooling fan and change the angle of the landing gear the model looks pretty good for an old kit.
The Monogram Me 262 is another one that was years ahead of other kits and I actually prefer the surface detail of the Monogram kit over that of the more recent Tamiya kit, I am not saying the Monogram 262 is a better kit than the Tamiya 262 but the Monogram kit compares well to it and can still make into a sharp looking model.
One of the other Me 262s in my pics is a Monogram Me 262.

Here is one more pic of the Tamiya kit.


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW!!!

I can't tell if the last B&W is a photo of your model or a photo of the real 262.

So which is it, real or model?


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

agentsmith....s.moe,here...Very nicelly done...always enjoy your builds and your great pic's....Can't wait to see the Zero....s.moe.....out.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

agentsmith said:


> Thanks 650bill and John!
> 
> John P,
> The Monogram kits of the early 1960s were good in their day but the Zero and Bf 109E were not nearly as good as those kits produced just a few years later.
> For example, the Monogram Fw 190 had the basic shape of that aircraft correct and if you replace the propeller/cooling fan and change the angle of the landing gear the model looks pretty good for an old kit.



It may be the oldest build I have on display!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

John P,
Nice work on your Fw 190, I will post mine if I can locate the pics.

One last pic of the Me 262 that I almost forgot to post...









Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

agentsmith said:


> John P,
> Nice work on your Fw 190


Probably built in the 70s, and IIRC, hand brushed with Polly-S acrylics, and I deepend the yellow on the fuselage band with a yellow magic marker. :lol:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my Monogram Fw 190, this model was built about five years ago and I used decals from one of the Kagero books for the markings. On this kit I cut off the prop blades and reglued them further back on the spinner which greatly improves the look of it and I also reworked the landing gear slightly so they could have the correct forward angle.
















The other Monogram Fw 190s I built in the 70s and early 80s are no longer around to take pics of.

And here is the Monogram Me 262, it looks like it is poorly painted and it is by design, I first painted this model with AlcladII and then with a brush painted gray paint on all the panels lines that were puttied on the full size Me 262s and then I painted a very thin coat of RLM 83 on the uppersurfaces that allowed the gray painted panel lines to show through. Quite a few late production Me 262s were given such a thin coat of paint that the filled in putty lines could be seen through the camouflage paint and I wanted my model to have that same look to it.









Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Truly amazing work on all these aircraft, agentsmith, with brilliant photography effects too.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man!

I always have fun with these older Monogram kits.


Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Awesome work as always!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Mike, this one was a lot of fun to build and paint.


Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks great


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking Jafo!


Agentsmith


----------

